# Official BMW/iPod solution?



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

Same rumor, discussed from the iPod side:
http://www.ipodlounge.com/ipodnews_comments.php?id=4166_0_7_0_C


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

If they can get track names to show up on the head unit display, that would be shweet.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

More details:

Gizmodo


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> More details:
> 
> Gizmodo


Official link

http://www.apple.com/ipod/bmw/


----------

